# Fellow builder needs some help



## contractorgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Anybody have any info on Superior Walls from 2005? know where i can find some?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

contractorgirl said:


> Anybody have any info on Superior Walls from 2005? know where i can find some?


I might still have one, but I need to look. What exactly do you need to know ??


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Have your tried this?

http://www.superiorwalls.com/


----------



## contractorgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

*contractor needs help*

I have checked their web site to no avail. I am looking for anything that spells out builder responsibilities and site prep. Anything that would spell out anchor bolt patterns. We are about to tangle in court and the current discussion is centered around the idea that steel framing was not approved to be used on concrete wall. There is also major arguing that the house does not properly support their walls. Any documentation you have would be great.


----------



## contractorgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I have checked their web site to no avail. I am looking for anything that spells out builder responsibilities and site prep. Anything that would spell out anchor bolt patterns. We are about to tangle in court and the current discussion is centered around the idea that steel framing was not approved to be used on concrete wall. There is also major arguing that the house does not properly support their walls. Any documentation you have would be great.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I found my book from 2002. I'll have to look through it and see what I can find. I can prolly scan some pages and e-mail them to you.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Why don't you just request the information from them under the guise of a potential client??


----------



## jwmitch (Aug 23, 2008)

*Find your answers yet?*

I use them all the time. I am sure your local franchise may differ but we have to have the hole dug with 2B stone 6" deep or so. The drain pipe must be installed outside and lower than the wall, and the stone is expected to be reasonably level. They want a good solid area for the crane - pretty much a rough grade type driveway works. Thats the basics, if you need anything specific let me know.
John


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

contractorgirl said:


> I have checked their web site to no avail. I am looking for anything that spells out builder responsibilities and site prep. Anything that would spell out anchor bolt patterns. We are about to tangle in court and the current discussion is centered around the idea that steel framing was not approved to be used on concrete wall. There is also major arguing that the house does not properly support their walls. Any documentation you have would be great.


In other words, the framing that went on top of the foundation walls was cold-formed steel, rather than conventional wood framing?


----------



## djpafl (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a pdf file of the Builder Guideline Booklet from 2005. I obtained it from their website back in 2005. I can email it to you if you would like.


----------



## drummerbrent (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone have the _2006_ Builder Guideline book?


----------

